# something like pimple on my baby pigeon



## Nikhil Surendran (Apr 2, 2016)

hi i am having some problem with my baby pigeon,plz help me with this,
is it Pigeon pox what is the solution for this,i am residing in uae


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Look under eyelid, it can be a ball of white matter resulted from nasal discharge, that you can easily remove with your fingers, if that is the case. Nevertheless, if you find such a ball, then there is some more serious issues that caused it, a respiratory disease or salmonella.

If there is no white ball but the skin is swollen, then probably is pox. In such situation, you have to wait around 6 weeks to pass, there is no medication for this. You bcan shortedn the time by giving good quality food, especially peas, as well as A vitamin. Proteins from peas help as lot.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, that looks like pox. Will eventually clear up by itself, no need to give medicines. Pox is only dangerous when it starts growing in the mouth and the pigeon can't eat or breath.

Have you checked inside the mouth for growths?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*There is a homeopathic treatment for pox, which shortens the duration, not sure if you have access to these products, but here is a link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/homeopathic-treatment-for-pigeon-pox-31018.html*


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Give lot of peas as food, in a pigen-specific mix (bought as a product or made by you from separately bought seeds) containing also corn, wheat and sunflower.

Also give A vitamin, in the form of a product containing A, D3 and E vitamins, which you buy from vet drugstore or perhaps from pet shops.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it blocks the birds eyes enough so that they can't see to even be able to eat, then they will starve unless hand fed. So be prepared for hand feeding if necessary. Also very contagious to other birds, so he must be separated from the others. 
Pox is usually brought by mosquitoes carrying the virus, so keeping them away from your birds is a good idea. Also any mosquitoes that do bite him now, then bite your other birds will spread the virus to them.


----------



## Nikhil Surendran (Apr 2, 2016)

yes from to day i have noticed pox lesions inside the mouth but still parents are feeding him


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

mosquitoes do that also.. it will clear up or get worse , i never treated . it cleared up. if they can eat they will normally do fine.


----------



## Nikhil Surendran (Apr 2, 2016)

willygog said:


> mosquitoes do that also.. it will clear up or get worse , i never treated . it cleared up. if they can eat they will normally do fine.


thats what i heard from a guy from bird market,he also suggest me to spray alamycin Aersol on lesion for once in a day for 5 days


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Best to use mosquito netting around hardware cloth, to prevent mosquitos from getting inside the coop at night. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *Best to use mosquito netting around hardware cloth, to prevent mosquitos from getting inside the coop at night. *



This ^ is really needed in places that have mosquitoes. They are around even during the day on the darker dank days.


----------

